# Grooming after spay



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I planned to get Chanel groomed for the first time after her stitches get taken out...but now I am really worried. I have a collar on her because of the spaying so she won't go after the stitches...only 3 days after the spaying she has a huge MAT that takes up the entirebacksid of her head/neck area!!! Ugh!!! I don't want to brush her because she just got spayed, but I don't want it to get even more huge!!!









AGH!!!!!









~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't know about the females..but my vet said it was fine to give Brinkley a bath whenever. I asked before we left just to see...I had bathed him the night before, expecting to have to wait a week or two...but he said it was fine, and even encouraged it to clean his face b/c of the blood from pulling his teeth. I haven't given him a full bath yet, although last night when I could tell he felt much better, I did give him a good brushing...washed his face good with whitening shampoo and baby shampoo- I put a tiny bit of baby shampoo in a wet washcloth...wet it again...and sqeezed it out...I ran the washcloth all over him...kinda like a baby wipe bath, but we didn't have any baby wipes...then I gave him a good spray down with leave in conditioner. He really stunk from the vet or something...He looked and smelled better when I was done...maybe it helped him feel better too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

When Lacey was spayed I was told I could not bath her for 10 to 14 days after. I had her hair cut down before the spaying so I wouldn't have to mess with her so much (grooming and bathing) until she was healed. I would try to get the matt out but speak with your vet abouting bathing her. When I had a male cocker spaniel the vet told me to wait until the stitches came out until he could get wet. Lacey had a smell about her until I could bath her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 17 2004, 05:20 PM
> *I don't know about the females..but my vet said it was fine to give Brinkley a bath whenever. I asked before we left just to see...I had bathed him the night before, expecting to have to wait a week or two...but he said it was fine, and even encouraged it to clean his face b/c of the blood from pulling his teeth. I haven't given him a full bath yet, although last night when I could tell he felt much better, I did give him a good brushing...washed his face good with whitening shampoo and baby shampoo- I put a tiny bit of baby shampoo in a wet washcloth...wet it again...and sqeezed it out...I ran the washcloth all over him...kinda like a baby wipe bath, but we didn't have any baby wipes...then I gave him a good spray down with leave in conditioner. He really stunk from the vet or something...He looked and smelled better when I was done...maybe it helped him feel better too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12256*


[/QUOTE]

Traci, I have always heard that you don't ever want to get stitches wet. Please double check with the vet... perhaps there was a misunderstanding ??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Even if we got the inside kind? I didn't give him a bath yet...just his face...
but when I asked him, I said..."how long do I need to wait before I give him a bath?"
He said, "You can give him a bath anytime".
I know I didn't misunderstand...but if you think you are not supposed to-even with the inside stitches, I will call Monday and check with Amy, the vet tech just to make sure. I don't plan on giving him a full bath until Sunday next week anyway.
Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 17 2004, 08:06 PM
> *Even if we got the inside kind?  I didn't give him a bath yet...just his face...
> but when I asked him, I said..."how long do I need to wait before I give him a bath?"
> He said, "You can give him a bath anytime".
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ahh... I forgot about the inside kind... My vet never uses them so I wasn't even thinking that.... can't even imagine how the incision looks.... So maybe water is OK then.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

HIs incision is small...and I really can't see any stitches..., well, maybe one little end of one...
it actually looks very neat and tidy..
I did notice today that he had a blue bruise looking spot on the inside edge...like on his tummy, but right next to his back leg...just on one side...it is tender when I touch him there...he jumps...is this from a shot maybe?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 17 2004, 06:33 PM
> *HIs incision is small...and I really can't see any stitches..., well, maybe one little end of one...
> it actually looks very neat and tidy..
> I did notice today that he had a blue bruise looking spot on the inside edge...like on his tummy, but right next to his back leg...just on one side...it is tender when I touch him there...he jumps...is this from a shot maybe?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12286*


[/QUOTE]

You know, Chanel has a darker area on the inside of only one leg too...and it isn't the same side where the med patch is at.

Odd...









And I know I am not going to take her to the groomers for about 10 more days or so...I just don't want to start dealing with the matted hair while she is trying to recover, seems kind of cruel. I know she is in pain cuz it was a big operation, and now I just want her to relax and heal...but that mat is huge, and it seemed like it appeared over night!









~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I will check..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 17 2004, 02:51 PM
> *I planned to get Chanel groomed for the first time after her stitches get taken out...but now I am really worried.  I have a collar on her because of the spaying so she won't go after the stitches...only 3 days after the spaying she has a huge MAT that takes up the entirebacksid of her head/neck area!!!  Ugh!!!  I don't want to brush her because she just got spayed, but I don't want it to get even more huge!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You could try a baby onesie when you are at hown and the collar when you have to leave. That way Chanel might not mat as much and you would be able to work on the matted area.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Oct 18 2004, 07:39 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could try a baby onesie when you are at hown and the collar when you have to leave. That way Chanel might not mat as much and you would be able to work on the matted area.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12345
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think I might just try that!!!

Thanks...
~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

an onesie is a infant baby clothes u put on a human baby..it works fine with maltese coz they are small too..

sorry to hear about Cookies pain..









must have been very hard on her..but i wonder why she had brusies..??
my jong-ee never had bruises...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ehh... I know the feeling! I recently had Kodie neutered and he wasnt washed for 2 weeks... and his MATTS WERE SOOO BADD! :excl:







It was the worst grooming time with him ever! I had to buy special conditioner and brushed some of the matts out while bathing him.







All my hard work and him getting mad at me paided off because now hes doing GREAT! Hardly any matts!







GoodLuck!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, I had Chanel groomed for he first time, and she looks like a lion!!! I am so happy because the groomer listened and followed all of my instructions. Her entire body is cut to about 1/2 and inch...it was painful to see all of her 5 inches of hair gone, but the mats around her neck were so BAD, I had to cut her hair to about 1/4" long around her neck and along the sides of her body. 

My avatar right now is of Chanel after the grooming...I told the groomer to leave her facial hair long, but just to trim it and cut the hair around her eyes because stray hairs were poking in her eyes and causing the tearing.

She looks like a mini-lion. It is histarical. I MIGHT put one of her pictures in the gallery, but I am not too sure. I am happy that she can wear a sweater finally!!!

My grooming experience was great. $38 plus a $5 tip, hope that was enough of a tip. 

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WHAT? You MIGHT??!?!?! NO! You BETTER put a picture up so I can see! lol


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, I posted some pictures of Chanel in her new lion haircut in the gallery. Can't figure out how to post it here. 

~Elegant


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

To post the image in your response you need to first have it on the internet (SM gallery is fine). Bring the image up on your screen and right click on it. Select "Copy Image Location". Now go back to your response. Place your cursor where you want the image to go in your response and click on the "IMG" button above the response area (up by the "http://", "@", & "QUOTE" buttons). In the window that pops up you paste the location in the textbox. The location needs to end in ".jpg". Otherwise you get a error message.

If this doesn't make sense let me know and I'll try to explain it differently.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 17 2004, 06:28 AM
> *To post the image in your response you need to first have it on the internet (SM gallery is fine).  Bring the image up on your screen and right click on it.  Select "Copy Image Location".  Now go back to your response.  Place your cursor where you want the image to go in your response and click on the "IMG" button above the response area (up by the "http://", "@", & "QUOTE"  buttons).  In the window that pops up you paste the location in the textbox.  The location needs to end in ".jpg".  Otherwise you get a error message.
> 
> If this doesn't make sense let me know and I'll try to explain it differently.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16759*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks, I'll try it later today when I have a chance to breathe!!!









~Elegant


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:lol: I checked your gallery out and she looks so cute! How are you liking having her hair so short?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment! I love the cut and am hesitant to go back and grow it out...it is SOOOOOO much easier to deal with than before. She seems to like it too! She runs around more. I left her facial hair and tail hair long so when her hair grows out, it should blend in fine. My boyfriend didn't want her facial hair cut...so I compromised!









Here are her pics of the new "Lion Cut"...

Let's see if I can try this image posting stuff...this is her new lion cut...



























It worked...thanks so much Lexi's mom!!! You're the best!
















~Elegant


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 18 2004, 09:02 PM
> *It worked...thanks so much Lexi's mom!!!  You're the best!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No problem


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 18 2004, 09:02 PM
> *Thanks for the compliment!  I love the cut and am hesitant to go back and grow it out...it is SOOOOOO much easier to deal with than before.  She seems to like it too!  She runs around more.  I left her facial hair and tail hair long so when her hair grows out, it should blend in fine.  My boyfriend didn't want her facial hair cut...so I compromised!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

awww


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwww, she looks naked! lol She's so pretty. She looks so cute with her top knot sticking straight up.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

when Maxi was neutered i had him groomed the day before and than i had him groomed after he got the stitches out , i still combed him and washed his face i didnt touch his teeth until i knew he was ok


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Chanel reminds me of when I had to cut Pico real short when I first got him because he was matting so badly. When I brought him home from the vet and put him down on the carpet, he took a couple of steps then sat down and wouldn't move. I finally coaxed him to come to me and he took a couple of steps and then sat down and wouldn't move again.

I finally figured out that his tail was brushing his nearly naked back and bothering him when he walked so I cut an inch off, just enough so it no longer touched his back and Voila! he walked! And ran! And was back to his normal self except for being such a tiny little thing without his fur


----------

